# TXFX and Dead Texans Make and Take January



## steveshauntedyard

Will be having the first drink and think/make and take/show and tell/gathering thing last Saturday in Feb. Bring what ever you are working on or just would like to get started on. Just want to get the 2010 season kicked off with sharing ideas and just hanging out to have some fun with fellow haunters. Please bring a dish or some boose with you. More info to follow as event gets closer.

We will be doing 
Break beam and anything else somebody wants to do. Just having fun!


----------



## steveshauntedyard

Hello is there anybody out there!


----------



## scareme

You're always welcome to join us at the North TX/OK make-n-take.


----------



## steveshauntedyard

scareme said:


> You're always welcome to join us at the North TX/OK make-n-take.


Thanks I do want to make it up there to meet everybody.


----------



## steveshauntedyard

*Feb Make and Take*



steveshauntedyard said:


> Will be having the first drink and think/make and take/show and tell/gathering thing last Saturday in Feb. Bring what ever you are working on or just would like to get started on. Just want to get the 2010 season kicked off with sharing ideas and just hanging out to have some fun with fellow haunters. Please bring a dish or some boose with you. More info to follow as event gets closer.
> 
> We will be doing
> Break beam and anything else somebody wants to do. Just having fun!


relay kit http://www.electronickits.com/kit/complete/elec/ck1604.htm 
break-beam kit http://www.cs-sales.net/veirlibamk12.html


----------



## Jaybo

I wish I could get down there to meet everyone. You guys seem to be very active at times. I've been having trouble even making it to the ones up here!

I think I'll order the kit, crack a beer, and pretend I'm there as I build it up here! Take lots of video.


----------



## steveshauntedyard

Jaybo said:


> I wish I could get down there to meet everyone. You guys seem to be very active at times. I've been having trouble even making it to the ones up here!
> 
> I think I'll order the kit, crack a beer, and pretend I'm there as I build it up here! Take lots of video.


Sure thang man you should do that. LOL


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Sorry Steve can't make it down there.


----------



## steveshauntedyard

We are building a break beam trigger to set off a prop. And anything else you may be working on. If you are coming for sure let me know I can wait to order an extra kit for you but I need to order them pretty fast. Cost is $23.00 per kit. I will collect money through Paypal so I will need your email address to send request. So far I am ordering 7 kits total. As of now we have 6 haunters coming and a few mights. Rock on!

relay timer kit http://www.hobbytron.com/vk2579.htm...ttp://www.cs-sales.net/veirlibamk12.html[url]


----------



## DarkLore

sorry....you're too far away for me.


----------



## steveshauntedyard

Well the make and take was a success. We all had lots of fun. Here is a video.






And some photos


----------



## scarymovie

I wish I could come too but I cant!


----------



## steveshauntedyard

Jaybo said:


> I wish I could get down there to meet everyone. You guys seem to be very active at times. I've been having trouble even making it to the ones up here!
> 
> I think I'll order the kit, crack a beer, and pretend I'm there as I build it up here! Take lots of video.


Jaybo,

The kits are really cool. I just finished all of my kits this weekend. We are having another make and take on the 20th of March. We want to join in the fun with the GOE gang. We are going to hook up the kits to a prop this time. Wish us luck!


----------



## steveshauntedyard

scarymovie said:


> I wish I could come too but I cant!


Yeah you are a little drive away from Texas


----------

